# I finally took the time (pics)



## JessieC (May 28, 2006)

I finally took the time, got my ass inn gear, and took pictures of my collection. I really should have waited till I got Lure, but w/e....we all know what they look like...

(P.S. I am too lazy to list the names. So if there is a colore you are interested in, just ask and you shall recieve.)
(p.p.s. these pics dont include lip stuff. all of those are spread out among different purses. i don't keep very good track of them)


----------



## Lalli (May 29, 2006)

oo nice collection


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 29, 2006)

Nice collection! I see enough e/s to depot for at least 12 lippies!


----------



## Ambonee (May 29, 2006)

Just curious why some are in palettes and some in pots? I love your e/s collection!!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 29, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## pinkiestarlet (May 29, 2006)

Nice


----------



## JessieC (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 
_Just curious why some are in palettes and some in pots? I love your e/s collection!!!! Very nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


After collecting so many pots, storage became an issue, so i switched to palettes. I haven't quite come to terms with the idea of depotting, but I am slowly convincing myself I should try....


----------



## bottleblack (May 29, 2006)

Very nice collection - you've got a nice spread of quads!


----------



## slvrlips (May 29, 2006)

very nice collection 
Are the quads collections like sweetie cakes etc. ?


----------



## JessieC (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 
_very nice collection 
Are the quads collections like sweetie cakes etc. ?_

 
Yup. I separated the quads in the pictures, so the pre-mades are together and the ones I did are together. The pre-mades that I have are:
Sweetie Cake
Diana Eyes-1
Liza Eyes-PM
Chromezone-3
4 Beau


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 1, 2006)

great collection


----------



## ccarp001 (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW! i am sooo jealous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## geeko (Jun 24, 2006)

wow...i am really jealous of your collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Holy eyeshadow!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

woooooooooow


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

nice collection...


----------

